# Baby Teeth



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

TinkerBella is almost 9 months old and still had 4 of her baby teeth. They aren't loose at all even though her adult ones are right there next to them. She doesn't go back to the vet for quite a few month and she's so small I'm not ready to get her spayed. That is when I had CoCo and Cotton's extra teeth removed. When should all of her baby teeth have fallen out by themselves?


----------



## Yoshismom (Jul 6, 2005)

Yoshi still had baby teeth that had to be removed when he was over 1 yr. I wouldnt worry much about them as long as she isnt having pain and there isnt any infection. My vet told me to wait on them and see what they did and then we decided that she was done and they needed to be pulled;-) Chi's seem to have teeth issues so I wouldnt worry much about it.


----------



## OrchardLane (Aug 30, 2008)

You can have them pulled during the spay but we have never had to do that. We have found that nature will take its course and the teeth will eventually get killed.

What happens is that the adult teeth crowd the baby teeth, causing the blood/nutrient supply to the baby teeth to be cut off. This kills the root of the baby teeth - they become a dull greyish color and will become loose - then fall out.


----------



## <maxiwoowoo> (Oct 22, 2008)

Max is 11 months now and he has only lost 1 baby tooth so far and all of the adult ones have grown in. I recently had him at the vet and he said to wait another month or so and then have them pulled. He doesn't show any pain or discomfort so I'm not in a rush.


----------



## SCY0226 (Sep 11, 2008)

Riley is 6 months and still has a bunch of his baby teeth. He was going to get them removed while he was getting neutered but they saw that his adult teeth hadn't even started to come in then so they couldn't do it. Now his adult teeth are coming in and I'm hoping his baby ones will fall out eventually, because I really don't want to have to bring him back to the vet to get them pulled.
But the vet said its very common for chihuahuas to take forever to lose all their baby teeth.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Last week we were at the vets and she said we should take xrays to see if Pikachu has adult teeth above his baby teeth. I said I'd prefer to wait since he's only 6 months old. Luckily yesterday one of his back teeth popped out, and his bottom fang is loose. I was planning to have all for fang teeth pulled when he goes for his neuter next month just so he doesn't have to go under anesthetic again should they need to be pulled later on. Hopefully they all pop out before then. Shell.


----------



## MissB (Sep 6, 2008)

I have my dogs teeth pulled if they don't fall out. But I show and baby teeth can ruin there bite. My Jake has a couple of baby teeth left I think. It's hard to tell on him and he has developed(or had actually ever since he was a baby) a little unerbite that i wonder if its going to get better when I have his teeth pulled.
If they don't have proper teeth for shows they get disqualified here.


----------



## Jules (May 11, 2008)

Milly had baby teeth still for ages with adult teeth right their next to them, she had one on each side of her mouth. One came out just before her first birthday and one stubborn one held on rock solid until after she was one! It didn't seem to be loose at all and I was checking every day to see how her teeth were and low and behold one day it just wasn't there Some dogs just hang onto them longer but nature virtually always takes it's course if you let it so I wouldn't worry.


----------



## pinkglitterybunny (Jul 26, 2008)

precious still has one baby tooth left and she is 9 months!! My vet told me that like everyone here says nature will take its course and they will drop out when they are ready, I didnt want to cause her any un-neccasary pain with getting them pulled if they are gonna fall out naturally x


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Jack had double canines and the vet decided to pull them. Leila had a baby tooth fall out around 2 yrs old that we didnt even notice she had until we noticed it wiggling.


----------



## Rochelle (Nov 20, 2008)

Funny that this thread was started now. I was up all night with Pikachu as his bottom fang was twisted and wouldn't come out. He lost three baby teeth by the time we woke up and I was wondering if there is anything we can use to ease the pain of him losing his teeth. He cried all night.


----------



## cocopuff (Mar 27, 2004)

Thanks for all the imput. I feel much better just letting her go for now. I hope they just fall out on their own and I don't have to have the vet help.


----------



## Sunnydays (Oct 19, 2008)

My vet told me that this is a particularly common problem with
Chi's as they often have a tendency for underbite/overbite. The
only reason to remove the teeth surgically, as opposed to waiting
for them to fall out themselves, is if food particles are getting trapped between the milk teeth and adult teeth. This can cause
health problems and gum disease. I have been lucky with my
seven month old inspite of slight overbite she has all her adult
teeth now.

Bambi's Mum


----------



## ChiFan (Jul 6, 2007)

Rufus is 10 months now and he still has three or four baby teeth left. The adult teeth grew in and pushed them aside, but they're still there!


----------

